# Deformed Eggs



## onarock (Mar 14, 2011)

Last night one of my Leopards layed 15 eggs. 12 good ones and 3 that look like the one pictured below. She also layed that solid piece of shell alos in the picture






I'm going to wait to see what my other females do the next time they lay, but I'm going to start supplementing with Mazuri durring the rainy months when they don't graze as much.


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2011)

is this the first time you have had this?i had similar eggs from a really old box turtle only one clutch all the rest were fine.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 14, 2011)

Had this female laid eggs for you before? If so, all normal before?


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 14, 2011)

Paul,
Is this the same female that was easily spooked?


----------



## onarock (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes it is Mick... Got any insight?



Az tortoise compound said:


> Paul,
> Is this the same female that was easily spooked?





Yup, first time. Ive had all sorts of other things happen, but not this.



squamata said:


> is this the first time you have had this?i had similar eggs from a really old box turtle only one clutch all the rest were fine.





She started laying just this year. 3 other clutches all fine.



Jacqui said:


> Had this female laid eggs for you before? If so, all normal before?


----------



## Neal (Mar 14, 2011)

Was there any yolk in them? I've came across this a couple of times last year. I would find the shell fragments folded up like that. I wasn't sure if she laid them like that, or laid the egg then trampled over it.


----------



## onarock (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes there was yolk in all of them. Two of them had little ball like nodes of solid shell on the end that broke off as soon as I touched them breaking the egg.



Neal said:


> Was there any yolk in them? I've came across this a couple of times last year. I would find the shell fragments folded up like that. I wasn't sure if she laid them like that, or laid the egg then trampled over it.


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2011)

ya know sometimes in the animal world stuff just happens its nature its none of our business,if this is a one time thing i wouldn't even look back,if theres a second time or a first for another female then you may have an issue.maybe the quake stressed her.anyhow don't panic homie lol john


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

No help here Paul, we have never had anything look like that. We do feed Mazuri during egg laying season.


----------

